# Shark fishing



## D.O.A FREAK (Apr 25, 2009)

going tonight what do u recommend i use for bait??


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

bloody, stinky fish. mullet, bonita, ladyfish


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Bluefish yeilds more runs for me than anything. Although I always stop at Joe Patti or Maria's Seafood on the way out and pick up a few fresh-dead mullet. Buy them as big or small as you like to use, but keep them whole. Otherwise they will get picked on by trash fish the whole time they are soaking.

Got a 3' Blacktip on the beach last night using whole mullet.


----------



## Bump_N_Twitch (Mar 4, 2011)

i use mullet. cheap and effective


----------



## AgentWD40 (Mar 10, 2009)

I always bring mullet and have had success with it. But I always get runs quicker with something I catch at the beach...spanish, ladyfish, bluefish, etc. I have only tried bonita once and it was frozen and didn't get much action, but I imagine it would be killer if it was fresh.


----------



## WHITE SNAPPER SLAYER (Jul 11, 2011)

bonito all the way!


----------



## makaira34 (Jul 8, 2011)

Plenty of smelly bait for berley.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

AgentWD40 nailed it! We always will start out with some fresh mullet while putting out a few light to medium spinning rods with small baits. I have put out a fresh mullet and let it sit for a hour with nothing. Catch a Bluefish/Ladyfish on the small rod, put it out and have it go off long before the mullet will get hit.


----------



## MGlover54 (May 11, 2011)

Mullet to catch the blue fish, blue fish to catch the sharks. If no blue fish, mullet works fine.


----------



## xtopdawg386x (Dec 31, 2010)

Stingray's work best for me but if i cant get my hands on some bonita lady fish mullet all fresh if possible .


----------



## tshot2 (Jul 31, 2008)

Mullet...Ladyfish...Bonita...all work good


----------



## Bump_N_Twitch (Mar 4, 2011)

stingrays, bonita, mullet, ladyfish. in that order


----------

